# Wellness Core dog food for a chi?



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone feed Wellness Core (grain-free, 34% high protein, like raw food feeding) dog food to their chis? What are the results and your opinion about this food?

Bella has food allergies and a sensitive stomach. She has been eating Merrick Turkducken and everything was fine for the last 7 months. She loves this food. We began feeding her from a _new_ bag of Merrick Turkducken, and Bella began scratching like crazy and broke out with one hive outside her mouth. The hive would go down a little overnight, but would grow after eating Merrick. There have been no changes in her food, treats, or environment. 

I took her off the Merrick Turducken, and put her on home made chicken and rice for one week. The scratching has stopped and the hive outside her month has almost disappeared completely. She is back to normal. I surmise Merrick changed their recipe for Turducken that is now causing Bella's allergic reaction. 

After doing extensive research again on dog foods, I bought Wellness Core yesterday. I'm mixing the Wellness Core with the Merrick Turducken and started transitioning Bella's food today. She ate the dog food mixture this morning. 

*Has anyone had success with Wellness Core or another brand of dog food for a chi with food allergies?* _*Help! *_


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Well....from what I have been reading, I wouldn't give a Chi any dog food with a high protein level in it. They need more carbs with less protein. You don't want them to loss any body fat. Bigger dogs can tolerate high protein but not tiny dogs. Anyone else read about that???

Lori


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That is a very common misconception, Ivy's mom. Small dogs are actually the best candidates for high protein diets. Smaller breeds burn calories quicker than larger breeds, so that extra protein is very good for them. 

I personally shy away from diets high in carbs... especially considering that carbs actually cause weight gain. 

www.dogfoodproject.com explains the myth of high protein very well. As long as the protein comes from an animal source, it's completely safe.

I've been rotating between CORE and Orijen with my chis... the only thing I dislike about the Core is how large the kibble is (it's the normal Wellness size). It's a great food though, and 34% protein is on the lower end of the grain free foods. I think the highest is EVO RM.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I've been rotating between CORE and Orijen with my chis... the only thing I dislike about the Core is how large the kibble is (it's the normal Wellness size). It's a great food though, and 34% protein is on the lower end of the grain free foods. I think the highest is EVO RM.



Hi Jessie,

How are your chis doing on Wellness Core? Any gas or bowel movement problems? How long do you transition their foods from Orijen to Core? 

How long should I transition Bella's food from Merrick to Core (i.e., 1 week, 2 weeks, etc.)? I don't want Bella to suffer with her allergies longer than she has to while on Merrick.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

My chis did great on Wellness Core. Core and Orijen are such similar foods, so I just switch them back and forth without a transition. My chis have only had gas/runny poos on Innova; other than that, they haven't had any food issues.

The Merrick formulas are a good bit different from the Core, so I would do a 7 day switch. Generally, I would recommend doing a 14 day switch when you're going from a low quality food to a super premium food. If Bella's allergies are really bad, you could always try doing a 3-5 day switch and seeing how she reacts to the new food.

If her allergies are still bothering her, Wellness Core came out with a new fish formula. 

Good luck with the switch! I've been a big Wellness fan for a while, and was really happy when they came out with a grainfree kibble.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree with Jessie regarding the protein content.

I have not personally tried CORE, but I would. I _have _used EVO before, which has an even higher protein content. I like to keep Beau lean, it's healthier and also easier on his knees.

For the allergies, have you ever tried California Natural?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That is a very common misconception, Ivy's mom. Small dogs are actually the best candidates for high protein diets. Smaller breeds burn calories quicker than larger breeds, so that extra protein is very good for them.
> 
> I personally shy away from diets high in carbs... especially considering that carbs actually cause weight gain.
> 
> ...


OOOHHHH Good!!!!! I was soo worried when I kept reading about that. Ivy is only 1.4 pounds right now so I worry about her not getting enough carbs. Soooo switching her to something like Inova would be good for her. I tried the Evo red meat but she turned up her nose to it. She didn;t like their canned either. SHe is using Science puppy dry and she also LOVES their canned puppy but I know it isn't the best out there. I really wanted to switch her to something better for her. Dang....I hope I can find something she will eat.

Lori


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Jessie, did you previously feed EVO? If so, why'd you switch?

I'm currently feeding Timberwolf but am thinking about switching as well. I like the sounds of the CORE but I figure the kibble would be too big for my boys. 

Sorry to hijack this thread!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I've never fed EVO before. One of the reasons why I've never tried it was because my dogs didn't do well on Innova. It's a really good food, and a lot of people have great luck with it, though. 

I have fed Timberwolf, and I switched to Orijen from that. The Orijen kibble is about the same size as the Timberwolf. I rotate between the Orijen and the Core now... both are very similar foods, except for the size of the Core kibble.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I looked at the Orijen website and it's not sold in the whole state of Tennessee.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> The Merrick formulas are a good bit different from the Core, so I would do a 7 day switch. Generally, I would recommend doing a 14day switch when you're going from a low quality food to a super premium food. If Bella's allergies are really bad, you could always try doing a 3-5 day switch and seeing how she reacts to the new food.
> 
> If her allergies are still bothering her, Wellness Core came out with a new fish formula.


I was thinking about a 7 day switch due to the difference in both foods. Bella ate her dinner of the Core and Merrick mix this evening. Her bowel movements are a little soft today due to the transition, and she has had no gas problems. 

I did see Wellness Core with the fish formula. It is my next choice if the original Core didn't work for Bella's allergies.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Courtney said:


> I looked at the Orijen website and it's not sold in the whole state of Tennessee.


It's a Canadian food, and up until this past summer it wasn't even sold in the states. Florida was one of the first states to get it.

Taste of the Wild is another good grainfree brand with small kibble. It's relatively new (I think it came out last summer). I think it's easier to find now, though.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

I am obviously new at this site and am quite curious as to where everyone gets their information regarding all these foods (and where the writers get their information on these websites). My question here is for Jessie, I'm curious how you know all of this information on dog foods? It seems that in a lot of posts you are very passionate about your responses as far as what is best for dogs as far as food is concerned, and I was curious if you study animal nutrition? 
I am asking this because I truly want to know, not because I think you are right or wrong.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Bella's Mom said:


> I was thinking about a 7 day switch due to the difference in both foods. Bella ate her dinner of the Core and Merrick mix this evening. Her bowel movements are a little soft today due to the transition, and she has had no gas problems.
> 
> I did see Wellness Core with the fish formula. It is my next choice if the original Core didn't work for Bella's allergies.


Good luck... I really hope it works out for you. I know how frustrating it is to find the perfect food for your dog.

Rylie had food allergies when she was younger, and she was on Wellness Simple Solutions for a while. We moved her to Timberwolf Organics, and then tried Orijen and Core... and she has been completely fine with them. 

I know that Innova is known for being a "rich" food, and usually a dog will do either terrible or great on it. I've never used Merrick, but I'm familiar with their formulas. It really just takes finding a food that works well with your dog, and then comparing that food to other foods to see what they can eat.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Webster's Mom said:


> I am obviously new at this site and am quite curious as to where everyone gets their information regarding all these foods (and where the writers get their information on these websites). My question here is for Jessie, I'm curious how you know all of this information on dog foods? It seems that in a lot of posts you are very passionate about your responses as far as what is best for dogs as far as food is concerned, and I was curious if you study animal nutrition?
> I am asking this because I truly want to know, not because I think you are right or wrong.


No, I do not formally study animal nutrition. I have, however, put in many hours researching canine nutrition. I know a lot about dogs and their dietary needs because I have read a lot about their digestive systems and how their bodies process food. I know what ingredients are good and bad, and I know a good bit of information about each dog food company. It's kind of a hobby. lol. 

I worked in a dog bakery and food store as well for about a month in between graduating from college and getting a fulltime job. Animal nutrition just really interests me.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Jangles021204 said:


> I have not personally tried CORE, but I would. I _have _used EVO before, which has an even higher protein content. I like to keep Beau lean, it's healthier and also easier on his knees.
> 
> For the allergies, have you ever tried California Natural?


No, I haven't tried California Natural. I've read some dogs don't like it and won't eat it. Bella is a picky eater too. 

When we first adopted Bella, we fed her Innova Small Bites for the first 6 months. She liked Innova, but never loved it. In fact, she got bored eating it and always left kibbles in her bowl. She wasn't eating enough, was too thin, and needed to gain weight. That's when we switched her food to Merrick Turkducken. She loves Merrick, and licks her mouth when we give her this food.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess for me it's just so crazy then if all these holistic foods are better for dogs, then why don't vets (who obviously LOVE animals since they go to school to do what they do) support this. The reason I started questioning this was because when I told my vet I wanted to feed Holistic food, she said she did not personally like holistic food because of the lack of research done on it. She had contacted several companies selling and manufacturing these foods so she could be informed and no one would ever return her calls. I know alot of people have said that vets get a kickback on Science Diet, etc. that is sold in their offices, but my particular vet was telling me about Eukanuba Natural as an alternative to a Holistic approach and for which they do not sell at their office. 
I personally have not done enough research to where I feel like I can speak factually about what is best or not, that is my point in asking these questions here.
My major point is (yeah I will get to it...lol) is that how come if this way is such a wonderful way and best for our pets, how come vets aren't standing behind it as well.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

> Veterinarians are invariably linked to the commercial pet food industry. They advocate and even market commercial foods, receiving substantial revenue and kickbacks. The pet food companies make sure of this by promoting programs in the universities and by giving FREE FOOD to the up-and-coming vets to sell at their practices. For example, Colgate-Palmolive, the company that manufactures Hill's Science Diet, spends:
> 
> *"hundreds of thousands of dollars a year funding university research and nutrition courses at every one of the 27 US veterinary colleges. Once in practice, vets who sell Science Diet and other premium foods directly pocket profits of as much as 40%" (Parker-Pope, T. 1997. For You, My Pet. The Wall Street Journal. 3 November 1997. In Lonsdale, T. 2001. Raw Meaty Bones. p266).*
> 
> ...


Here is the link to the rest of the article, if you'd like to read it:

http://rawfed.com/myths/vets.html


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

This is the kind of information I am in search of. But me being me, I am trying to find who wrote that article to see where they get their info. I will read it in its entirety to try and find out. Unfortunately, I like black and white sometimes and live in a gray world.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I can completely understand what you mean. That's why I quickly looked for an article with citations from reputable sources.

Have you read the Whole Dog Journal?

When I first got Madison, I fed him Eukanuba. His coat was really wirey, and I thought that was how it was naturally supposed to be. When I put him on a high quality super premium food (at the time it was Wellness Super5 Mix), his coat became soft and smooth. Once I put him on a grainfree food, it became even softer. 

I wrote that dogs shared 99% of DNA with wolves in that last post to show that they really are meant to have a mainly carnivorous diet. They have acid in their mouths to break down meat and bones, a shorter digestive tract to prevent bacteria issues from raw meat, and sharp teeth to rip and shred with. With domestication, dogs became highly adaptable to whatever situation they were in. They can live on a vegetarian diet, even, although it's unhealthy. This is why they're classified as opportunistic carnivores. This is why Hill's and Eukanuba are gimmicky foods... they are made by huge corporations who are more concerned with money than welfare of pets. Most foods for humans are unhealthy, so why would it be any different with dogs?


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

not all vets are that way :wink:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Not all vets are that way, but the issue is that Hill's and Eukanuba play a big role in vet schools. 

Innova is actually being sold in vets offices now, which is great.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I do appreciate all the info. Now I have some Science Diet, Eukanuba, and Flint River to find a new home. I didn't like what I read about Flint River because of the high wheat content. So I am back to square one but you have definitely given me something to think about. 

I'm just disappointed with my vet's opinion if what you have informed me is true. It's very sad for alot of other pet owners that don't do any kind of research if they are feeding their pets things that aren't good for them (like apparently what I have been doing for the past 3 years).


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

which vet school?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Jen said:


> which vet school?


I meant to say "schools." I edited it to say that now.

I think there are 27 vet schools in the US (seriously, if that's not correct, please let me know!).

I know a couple of vet students from another dog forum, and they even agree with this information. 

Here is another link I had bookmarked about vet schools and how Hill's and Eukanuba, etc, play a huge role in their education:

http://www.rawlearning.com/vetinfo.html


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Webster's Mom said:


> Well I do appreciate all the info. Now I have some Science Diet, Eukanuba, and Flint River to find a new home. I didn't like what I read about Flint River because of the high wheat content. So I am back to square one but you have definitely given me something to think about.
> 
> I'm just disappointed with my vet's opinion if what you have informed me is true. It's very sad for alot of other pet owners that don't do any kind of research if they are feeding their pets things that aren't good for them (like apparently what I have been doing for the past 3 years).


Good luck... it's always good to research first than to follow. 

I fed Madison Eukanuba for a couple of months, and my parents dogs lived on Eukanuba and Purina Pro Plan. We all do the best we can, and we trust vets because they are professionals. Most vets are very knowledgable about pet health, but like human doctors, they really lack the training in nutrition.

My mom's toy poodle had congestive heart failure, and was given 6 months to live. My mom switched her from Pro Plan to Chicken Soup, and she lived for 2 years. Her appearence changed a lot as well.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Who writes articles in the Whole Dog Journal? 

I see that a Nancy Kerns is the editor for the magazine but I can not find her credentials anywhere. 

I think what's frustrating is there is an abundance of information on canine nutrition on the internet but no real credentials to back this information up. I'd like to see some information from a licensed and practicing veterinarian myself.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

There are many holistic vets out there... who have gone through vet school, but believe in a more natural approach to pet care. Here's a link to the AHVMA:

http://www.ahvma.org/

Honestly, I don't know much about the Whole Dog Journal, except that it's a holistic publication.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

jessie that one link, who is Jane M. Anderson? maybe i missed it in her article :dontknow:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Jane Anderson is a breeder of top Portugese Water Dogs. She is the author of a website about raw feeding. 

Here are some more links written by veterinarians about pet nutrition:

http://www.altvetmed.org/articles/petfood.html

http://www.petsynergy.com/health.html


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

How does being a breeder of Portugese Water Dogs qualify her to devote a whole website to raw feeding? 

Ugh, so frustrating!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you read any of the articles I posted written by vets? Because it seems like that's what you're looking for.

Honestly, I don't understand how it's that difficult to question meat vs. corn. The answer seems obvious. But that's just me


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Jane Anderson is a breeder of top Portugese Water Dogs. She is the author of a website about raw feeding.
> 
> Here are some more links written by veterinarians about pet nutrition:


oh ok thanks :wink: you know her site was last updated 9th June, 2003 i wonder if there have been any changes since then :dontknow:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I would love some links to show me why Science Diet and Eukanuba are good choices. No one is showing anything from their side, except that they are "vet recommended."


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not questioning "meat vs. corn" ... what I'm really after is where is all the information backed by people who actually have an education in canine nutrition?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I just looked on the Orijen website and there are no vet recommendations on there. How is that better than Science Diet which was created by veterinarians?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Vets get education and nutrition by Hill's... my first link had a citation from the Wall Street Journal, which IMHO, is a pretty reputable source. Hill's is owned by Colgate-Polmolive... toothpaste and dishwashing soap vastly differ from dog food. 

Commercial dog foods have only been around since the great depression. They were created as a cheap way to feed your pets. 

Champion Pet Foods (the makers of Acana and Orijen) have been around in Canada since 1975. They are an award winning company. The formulator of the company is a veterarian, actually  

http://championpetfoods.com/about/


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Well, I would love some links to show me why Science Diet and Eukanuba are good choices. No one is showing anything from their side, except that they are "vet recommended."


how about some pics of dogs who eat it aren't there some members here who feed their chis those brands?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

And, the founder of Hill's (Science Diet) was a veterinarian. 
http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/ourCompany/heritage/DrMarkMorrisSr.hjsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474395183840&FOLDER%3C%3EbrowsePath=1408474395183840&bmUID=1203742061022


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

I need to intercede for just a sec. Jessie you said: Hill's is owned by Colgate-Polmolive... toothpaste and dishwashing soap vastly differ from dog food. 


Proctor and Gamble is a good company as well and they have cake mixes, toothpaste, and As The World Turns...but that doesn't mean they don't know what they are doing.

Sorry, I guess that was irrelevant...just making a point.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I would really love some links, though, to studies as to why corn, soy, meat by-products, and wheat middlings are better for dogs. 

Here are some things the formulator of Champion Pet Foods has done. I tried to put it in my last post, but my internet kept freezing:

Establishing the world’s first Companion Animal Biology Program at the University of Illinois'

Chairing the National Research Council's "Nutrient Requirements for Cats and Dogs" committee. 

Co-chairing Canine and Feline Nutrition Experts (CNE and FNE) committees for the American Food and Drug Administration. 

Board Membership with the Association of American Food Control Officials (AAFCO).


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I'm using Hill's as an example. 

I'm just trying to figure out where all this infromation is coming from & how it's backed. I guess I'm just tired of all the misinformation and all the websites by supposed "experts" only to find out they breed water dogs.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Courtney said:


> And, the founder of Hill's (Science Diet) was a veterinarian.
> http://www.hillspet.com/hillspet/ourCompany/heritage/DrMarkMorrisSr.hjsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474395183840&FOLDER%3C%3EbrowsePath=1408474395183840&bmUID=1203742061022


Dr. Morris was born in 1901... back in 1901, slavery still existed, women had no rights, and medicine was completely different. A lot has changed since the early 1900's.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Now Hills is run my Dr Morris, Jr.  Dr Morris Sr's son.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

WOW what an interesting thread!!!!

Jessie, it looks like you have done a lot of research!!! 

One point I would like to make in this is that....we as Americans are told that because someone is a vet or a dr that they know it all....that is not always the case. We have placed Dr's on a pedestal and basically treat them as though they are GOD.....not only do vets but medical dr's also get kickbacks from all sorts of companies to promote "their" products. So just because they recommend them doesn't mean they are the best for us. WE should ALWAYS do our own research on everything that we are told is best for us!!!

Anyway, just my two cents...hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

there is so much confusing stuff out there. but I found that link (in the second post) for the dogfood project an absolute god send. it helped me choose a good food. (with recommendations from others here)

I feed chico on orijen, and after seeing how much he enjoyed it and how the cat kept wanting chico's food and not his own, I even switched my cat to it.
never tried anyothers with chico and wont so long as all goes well like it has been


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

~Kari's*4*Chis~ said:


> One point I would like to make in this is that....we as Americans are told that because someone is a vet or a dr that they know it all....that is not always the case. We have placed Dr's on a pedestal and basically treat them as though they are GOD.....not only do vets but medical dr's also get kickbacks from all sorts of companies to promote "their" products. So just because they recommend them doesn't mean they are the best for us. WE should ALWAYS do our own research on everything that we are told is best for us!!!



I agree with Kari. We should do our own research and decide for ourselves. In the meanwhile, I'm going to read the information on the links Jessie posted here.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree that everyone should do their own research and decide for themselves.

But, you can't believe everything you read on the internet is 100% accurate and in your best interest so just be care who is writing this stuff you are taking to heart.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Courtney said:


> I agree that everyone should do their own research and decide for themselves.
> 
> But, you can't believe everything you read on the internet is 100% accurate and in your best interest so just be care who is writing this stuff you are taking to heart.


i feel the same :wink:


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

I totally agree Courtney!!!:coolwink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Just had to say that I bought EVO Red Meat Small Bites today for the boys and they LOVE it!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bella's Mom said:


> No, I haven't tried California Natural. I've read some dogs don't like it and won't eat it. Bella is a picky eater too.
> 
> When we first adopted Bella, we fed her Innova Small Bites for the first 6 months. She liked Innova, but never loved it. In fact, she got bored eating it and always left kibbles in her bowl. She wasn't eating enough, was too thin, and needed to gain weight. That's when we switched her food to Merrick Turkducken. She loves Merrick, and licks her mouth when we give her this food.


Well I sure hope you are able find something that works. :wave: I know it can be frustrating.

ETA: I know this does not relate directly with this thread, but is Bella on any kind of fatty acid supplement? That might at least help some with the itchies, and certainly wouldn't hurt anything to try.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

_Update:_ Bella has been eating Wellness Core for almost 2 weeks. I've also continued adding 1,000 mg. fish oil and a holistic food enzyme supplement to her dog food.

She has no allergic reaction with Wellness Core, and is doing well on it. Her scratching has stopped and the one hive that grew on the outside of her mouth has disappeared. She is back to normal again. What a relief to find an excellent premium dog food that Bella is not allergic to and one that she loves to eat! :cheer:


----------



## Constance (Feb 3, 2008)

I have never used that food to my Chihuahuas but I do hope that you wee one gets well soon.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

You hit the jackpot for Bella! Sometimes I think that dogs are like humans. The yummiest stuff is bad for you, while sometimes the good stuff is pretty icky.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Pauline Leland said:


> You hit the jackpot for Bella! Sometimes I think that dogs are like humans. The yummiest stuff is bad for you, while sometimes the good stuff is pretty icky.


Lina, our newly adopted chihuahua from PinkPrincess21, is now eating Merrick Turducken. She stole some kibbles of Wellness Core from Bella's bowl (and Bella stole a few kibbles of Merrick Turkducken from Lina's bowl). Lina loves Wellness Core too. When Lina is finished with the Merrick Turducken bag, I will transition her food to Wellness Core so both chis are on the same dog food.

It's difficult to stand guard over each dog to make sure they don't steal from each other's food bowl (LOL).


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Old thread but I just had to make a point.

I can very easily go out and make a website stating the absolute wonders of corn and grains in dog foods, give myself a very good credential, and list a bunch of sources for my information.

Same can be said for the wonders of holistic foods.

Basically, unless you track down the original journal articles for the *actual* research, experimental methods, statistics and findings, nothing you read is credible. This is something that is extremely important when anyone is doing serious research, about anything. In university, if it's not a real journal article, written by the actual experimenters, or at the very least, a secondary source, taken from a book who uses those journal articles, then it's not a real reference for credible information.

Of course common sense also comes into play. But if you are truly serious about doing the research, a lot of work is involved to find these original research papers or the information that is in them. Anyone who writes an article should have several separate references listed below the article stating where they got their information. If there are no references, they are basically just typing out the whazoo 

This is something I found pretty useful and informative, which is backed up with reference cited at the bottom of the article, and a number of research journals are also referenced in the article itself. It going in to extraordinary detail about evolution and nutrition needs of dogs, and is extremely well written.

http://dogged.typepad.com/doggedblog/2004/11/of_carnivores_o.html


----------

